# Post PICS of Radical frame designs....



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

Being an Artist and Designer, I'm really into the more radical looking bike frame designs. I own a Kestrel 500ems and just recently obtained a Zipp 2001. Pics or Links to any others would be appreciated . Oh btw, I found this BT bike. Pretty cool.

Bat


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Here is a LOOK from the 80's*

It was a concept bike to test new ideas...


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*A DeRosa and old Cervelo*

First of all, the Cervelo Barrachi...a one off for an Italian rider. Here's the history: http://www.cervelo.com/history/classics.html

Then, the DeRosa Tango. When this bike was introduced for this model year (2005) I remember everyone hating on it; "It looks like it was left in a hot car," "GAWD that is one ugly bike," "I had a seizure just glancing at it." Well, I think it looks cool. Very unique and taking carbon tube shaping for bikes to the next level. In the year 3000 all bikes will look like this.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The BT isn't too terribly bad; the rest are hideous. Especially the Green Cervelo.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Moser Bike*

This may have been the bike he rode to the hour record in 1984 (but not 100% certain). In any case I think it's an excellent design.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Cinelli Laser*

about 1991


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

the de rosa makes me want to puke. the look is wild and fabulous.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> the de rosa makes me want to puke. the look is wild and fabulous.


What is it about the DeRosa that inspires so much vitriol? Seriously!

Besides, if you want some melted bikes...check out some of this Colnago porn. From http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/colnago02/


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not Moser's record bike*

This bike was created several years after Moser set the record. He used it for his second attempt (late '80s?) and it was supposed to be able to do miraculous things. IIRC, he quit after 10 km upon realizing that, miracle bike or not, he was not keeping the pace needed to notch up the distance.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Relief*

If you are nauseated from the absurd contortions of the elegant bicycle, here's relief From High Gear's link to theracingbicycle.com. A 1972 Colnago Super.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

2Fast2Furryious said:


> What is it about the DeRosa that inspires so much vitriol? Seriously!
> 
> Besides, if you want some melted bikes...check out some of this Colnago porn. From http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/colnago02/


ernesto wears a toupee? hmmm... now i can understand those art deco colour schemes at colnago.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

merckxman said:


> This may have been the bike he rode to the hour record in 1984 (but not 100% certain). In any case I think it's an excellent design.


I just saw this bike in person two weeks ago. The owner of Britton Bikes in San Antonio purchased the bike from Moser... It is very cool


----------



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

Badass .

Bat


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

there was a pretty cool concept bike that was posted here during Interbike last year. I can't find the photos of it but will look some more. Anyone remember it? It was red carbon and got a ton of posts...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

<pre> </pre>


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

Thats awesome.... I almost spit out my coffee.


----------



## ValveFloat (Aug 14, 2004)

Good god...how many teeth on that big ring?


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*Moser's hour record bike*

I believe this was his bike. I think he is warming up here, he even has some kind of measuring device on his wrist. Also these are not the wheels of the record attempt.


----------



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd hate to be riding that thing in heavy crosswinds!

Bat™


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*Post PICS of Radical frame designs...*



Bluebatmobile said:


> I'd hate to be riding that thing in heavy crosswinds!
> 
> Bat?


How about a photo of your ZIPP 2001?


----------



## Bluebatmobile (Jan 15, 2005)

hehe, I just got it yesterday! I'm going to create a new thread with pics. I'm going to rebuild the bike with new parts. It's gonna be fun .

Bat


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I really like the Aus BT track bikes... but yikes-a fork plant would hurt on this one....


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

*Racing Shopping Cart... and FS TT bike...*


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

There have to be some additions to this. 


And its not even Thursday.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

heres a few
View attachment 275581
View attachment 275580
View attachment 275579
View attachment 275578
View attachment 275576


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

*Here's a couple-*

These were pretty unconventional.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

View attachment 275612


I'm not sure if this is real though.


----------



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

That tandem looks wicked fun!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

Nobody thought of the Rigi design or Kirk Precision?


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

This isn't a road bike, but they do make them too:
View attachment 276014
View attachment 276015

Official Slingshot Bikes Thread

Never seen one myself.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

.je said:


> This isn't a road bike, but they do make them too:
> View attachment 276014
> View attachment 276015
> 
> ...


I have a friend week one of their mountain bikes.


----------



## stahlmangc (Feb 18, 2005)

Ruegamer did great custom carbon bikes. I don't think she is in business anymore. A buddy got one of the road bikes. Best custom paint I've ever seen. This one was a true concept bike.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Great thread.

1. Dursley Pedersen.
2. Flying Gate.

Both UK.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Cannondale Jackknife, a foldable bike with hydraulic drive, i.e. the rear hub is driven by a hydraulic system to the cranks - no belts, chains, etc. 
View attachment 276048


M5 back-to-back carbon fiber recumbent tandem. 32.8 mph in a 1 hour race.
View attachment 276047


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

stahlmangc said:


> Ruegamer did great custom carbon bikes. I don't think she is in business anymore. A buddy got one of the road bikes. Best custom paint I've ever seen. This one was a true concept bike.


That's the bicycle version of a Tron light bike.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

merckxman said:


> This may have been the bike he rode to the hour record in 1984 (but not 100% certain). In any case I think it's an excellent design.
> 
> View attachment 276050


( Replying to a 2005 posting! )

Wow, the video is amazing! It's really strange looking when in motion.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Cannondale Pong:
View attachment 276095


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Graeme Obree's bike for his upcoming land speed record and his Old Faithful -


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> View attachment 276100


human mudguards! cool!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

stahlmangc said:


> Ruegamer did great custom carbon bikes. I don't think she is in business anymore. A buddy got one of the road bikes. Best custom paint I've ever seen. This one was a true concept bike.


This looks like those Tron light bikes.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Graeme Obree's bike for his upcoming land speed record and his Old Faithful -


Never going to beat the land speed record. Prone bikes have been tried. The top bike speed (on level ground) is 82.819 mph, held by Sam Whittingham of Naked Bicycles, riding the Varna Tempest streamliner.
View attachment 276103


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Roundtail. Invented by a local (Windsor, Ontario) man.
View attachment 276104

Introducing RoundTail (R), a revolutionary custom made bicycle frame that dramatically increases comfort.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

As I recall thats what they said about O'Bree beating the hour record too.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> As I recall thats what they said about O'Bree beating the hour record too.


You said it. Graeme has proven to be world class many times.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

NAHBS 2013: Ogre gets their weld on


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> As I recall thats what they said about O'Bree beating the hour record too.





Mike T. said:


> You said it. Graeme has proven to be world class many times.


Obree is a fascinating character and a phenomenal athlete. That doesn't mean that a tried-and-failed approach to high speed bikes is a good way to go, neither is adapting a tried-and-failed drive system, neither is slapping on a kevlar fairing with some CFD. The small but dedicated HPV crowd has been steadily advancing the state of the art of years for these exotic high-speed bikes. Obree's legs and ideas would probably have made a big splash in the 80's during the earlier days of faired bikes (the superlative Easy Racers Gold Rush, for example), but beating the record with a wildcard effort is highly unlikely, at best. See Rob English crash at 70 mph...and the prone bikes were abandoned due to their instability at high speeds.

The Amsterdam and Delft team, however, is on pace to beat it soon. Here is surely the most radical bike in this thread:
View attachment 276140


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> NAHBS 2013: Ogre gets their weld on


Well, that takes care of a lot of discussion about chainstays affecting the ride.


----------



## KickDes (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried to take one of Jeff Jones' SpaceFrame bikes to the road? God, I love that frame.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

davidka said:


> These were pretty unconventional.


How would that bike help in Paris Roubaix? Wouldn't there be so much weight on the rear wheel you would feel every single bump?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

mainstream company ....


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

There are some very interesting bikes on this thread! How about Versabike (Versabikes: Eco-friendly and adaptable! | Designbuzz : Design ideas and concepts), the bike with a frame that adjusts so multiple riders can use it.


----------



## macmaverick1 (Mar 5, 2013)

*That's how he did it!*

:blush2:


----------



## TXFZrider (Mar 9, 2013)

that makes my neck stiff already. I wonder what efficiencies are gain in the prone position as far as leg strength goes...human mudguards and bladder pressure but after that??


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

deviousalex said:


> How would that bike help in Paris Roubaix? Wouldn't there be so much weight on the rear wheel you would feel every single bump?


It's actually very balanced, the stays are super long to keep the weight in the middle. As for how it worked out, you'd have to ask Steve Bauer, it was his idea and he's the only one that rode it that I am aware of. I saw the big problem as being stuck in a seated position. I can't see how you could ride out of the saddle without running out of room at the bars.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Did we have a Paris-Galibier yet? -


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Vanhulsteijn


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Great photos all, thank you very much.

A neighbour of mine has a Trek Y-Foil MTB - which he mostly rides a couple of miles to his office - but that and the many unusual bikes in this thread makes me wonder what we'd be riding now if the UCI hadn't nailed bike design down to pretty much what Eddy M rode?

D


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

recent was quite intrigued by Rob English's "Project: Right"...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Moho Road with a Softtail Traction System. They are very nice riding frames.


----------



## Haagis58 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Whippet - Paul Brodie and The Whippet


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm rembering Steve baurers bike from back in the 90's. I thought he said it was based on 1930's designs of Paris roubiex bikes. 
But that's just my old memory which I assure you is running on very outdated software. 

Bill


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve Bauer only raced it twice, testing it in Ghent-Wevelgem (top photo) before using it in P-R (bottom, with Rock Shox).
Rumor has it Eddy cut the frame up afterwards, he was so disgusted.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Steve Bauer only raced it twice, testing it in Ghent-Wevelgem (top photo) before using it in P-R (bottom, with Rock Shox).
> Rumor has it Eddy cut the frame up afterwards, he was so disgusted.


I'm not surprised. I can't see how this could possible be comfy with all your weight the rear wheel must bounce around like mad on the cobbles.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just stumbled across this...

Carver Custom Ti "Longbow" Road Frame

View attachment 279888


----------

